# Web Camchat



## NicoStroh (27. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
ich wollte einen Web Camchat Bauen der bis zu 10 oder 20 Leute gleichzeitig camen Können ohne Software
aber ich habe keine Erfahrung damit.

also Suche ich ein HTML code der meine Cam Automastich erkennt.


MfG Nico


----------



## sheel (28. September 2010)

Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen...

In den nächsten Monaten wird das nichts werden.
Schon deshalb, weil das nur mit HTML komplett unmöglich ist.

Alles, was HTML "kann", ist im Browser schön auszuschauen.
Irgendwas zu anderen Chatteilnehmern schicken, Kameras erkennen oder überhaupt irgendwas zu machen, gehört nicht dazu.

Java (nicht Javascript) wäre eine Möglichkeit...aber um sowas zu schaffen lernt man länger als ein paar Minuten.


----------

